# Quick question...........



## Blooming Lotus (Dec 10, 2004)

Carrying over from another thread, who here considers their martial training ( regardless of the tangent you train it on..sport/ defence / performance / comp of either) to be applicable in daily real life defence ???  Martial being combat , besides straight out performance which will likely need a few slight adaptations, IMHO, I'd like to think my training was really going to work outside of controlled training and in unpredicatable incidents at no moments notice, no matter where I found them?  Is this wrong???

Blooming Lotus


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 10, 2004)

From just being very aware of my surroundings, to the seemingly natural way my body adjusts to an aggressive movement I know  that my training has benefited me in my every day life.

 I have been attacked by patients, and some not so friendly people at various times and been fortunate enough to know the attack was coming or to suddenly find my body reacting to a given situation before I knew I was attacked.

 Training over a long period of time gives one a different view of life and it also brings an awareness that  we may not even know is there.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 10, 2004)

I would like to think that the training I have received from the Kenpo curriculum would work in a threating situation. Learning the 8 prepatory considerations plus countless hours banging on bodies should help. The only way to know for sure is to train hard and be as realistic as possible. Hope this helps.


----------



## markulous (Dec 10, 2004)

I think MOST people are going to say yes even if that's not the case.

Because:
A. Nobody wants to put work into something, especially a martial art, and come away with nothing.
or
B. The teacher will lie to them saying "yeah this will work in self-defense", because he himself is not honest and/or doesn't know, and the person will accept it because they don't know either.


----------



## shane23ss (Dec 10, 2004)

tshadowchaser has an excellent point.  I have also noticed my hightened awareness of situations or possible situations I may not have noticed in the past. Such as when I go out to eat or somewhere such as that, I notice I scan the room upon walking in, and I am uncomfortable with my back to the door or other people. Maybe this is paranoia. Either way, I believe my training in the arts has benefited me even if it causes me to simply avoid a situation I may not have thought to be dangerous before.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Dec 10, 2004)

and what about on the Kosherness of it???  Is it okay to admit you can defend yourself in an average situation??


----------



## shane23ss (Dec 11, 2004)

Blooming Lotus said:
			
		

> and what about on the Kosherness of it??? Is it okay to admit you can defend yourself in an average situation??


Not sure what you mean here.


----------



## Adept (Dec 11, 2004)

Blooming Lotus said:
			
		

> an average situation??


 There aint no such thing.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Dec 11, 2004)

No there's not Adept and it's hard to quantify that. My point is that it seemsa to declare any sort of adeptness or share a victorious outcome, alot of ppl would rather just tell you you're incompetant. And being female , and having more to say than often does me credit, I get this a whoole lot. I only know my experience and no, as yet I don't have a belt. Over a yr of this sort of response though, is as good of a motivation source to do it on though ( even if I have already proved my skill to myself through just being here through what I have). 

Why is it not okay to say " this set of skills has produced these results previously"???  ( Btw : and meglomania has nothing to with it, I'm a teacher a buddhist and a mommy.  I care and guidance and teaching is just what I do.  )  :idunno:


----------



## RRouuselot (Dec 11, 2004)

Blooming Lotus said:
			
		

> No there's not Adept and it's hard to quantify that. My point is that it seemsa to declare any sort of adeptness or share a victorious outcome, alot of ppl would rather just tell you you're incompetant. And being female , and having more to say than often does me credit, I get this a whoole lot. I only know my experience and no, as yet I don't have a belt. Over a yr of this sort of response though, is as good of a motivation source to do it on though ( even if I have already proved my skill to myself through just being here through what I have).
> 
> Why is it not okay to say " this set of skills has produced these results previously"??? ( Btw : and meglomania has nothing to with it, I'm a teacher a buddhist and a mommy.  I care and guidance and teaching is just what I do.  )  :idunno:


 All that and you still manage to train 12 hours a day was it? WOW!
 Super Mom-Bruce Lee-Anne Sullivan and the Dali Lama all round into one!

 What subject is it that you teach again???


----------



## MJS (Dec 11, 2004)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> All that and you still manage to train 12 hours a day was it? WOW!
> Super Mom-Bruce Lee-Anne Sullivan and the Dali Lama all round into one!
> 
> What subject is it that you teach again???




 :boing2:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :lool: 

Sorry...couldnt resist on that one!!

Mike


----------



## Miles (Dec 11, 2004)

If you've trained for any length of time, you have probably noticed that you will not allow yourself to be in a position where you need to defend yourself.  You are on the lookout when you pull up to the ATM or when you enter a 7-11.  You try to determine whether someone is right or left-handed, you notice their body language.


Miles


----------



## Zepp (Dec 11, 2004)

I also believe that my MA training has helped me to increase my situational awareness, as well give me respect for the frailty of the human body.  That goes a long way towards keeping me out of trouble.

As for the actual physical skills I train, well, knowing how and where to hit someone probably hasn't made it harder to defend myself.

I think one thing that we martial artists are prone to forgetting is that there's more to self-defense than merely being able to harm another human being.  I'm beginning to see martial arts and self-defense as two separate realms that overlap each other.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Dec 11, 2004)

Miles said:
			
		

> If you've trained for any length of time, you have probably noticed that you will not allow yourself to be in a position where you need to defend yourself. You are on the lookout when you pull up to the ATM or when you enter a 7-11. You try to determine whether someone is right or left-handed, you notice their body language.
> 
> 
> Miles


I was only as recently as several months ago caught up in a dispute with a colleague ( ex -fireman hero come english teacher) who'd just found out that despite his 10+ yrs seniority I was getting a higher wage than anyone else on the staff and he became violent. Especially as teachers, and being the incident happened at school , it was the last thing I would've expected and so was totally caught off guard standing there like a stunned mullet for several seconds before my insticts to defend kicked in again. I do agree, but that "position" you speak of takes on new meaning with every ounce of worldy growth I get. The unexpected is funnily enough, often exactly that.

Blooming Lotus


----------



## RRouuselot (Dec 13, 2004)

Miles said:
			
		

> 1) If you've trained for any length of time, you have probably noticed that you will not allow yourself to be in a position where you need to defend yourself. You are on the lookout when you pull up to the ATM or when you enter a 7-11.
> 
> 2) You try to determine whether someone is right or left-handed, you notice their body language.
> Miles



   1)[font=&quot]      [/font]I have never really thought about it that much. I feel pretty safe wherever I go. 

   2)[font=&quot]      [/font]This I have noticed. Within the last 10 years or so I have noticed I can determine someones moves (not just in the dojo but everyday life) fairly accurately. I notice how people walk, stand, hand gestures etc. and can determine what kind of person they are, and how they might react to certain situations.  I had an experience in the dojo about a month ago that even kind of freaked me out. I was doing some grappling with a student and I got the feeling he was going to try a throw even throw he hadnt moved in such a way so I said go ahead and try and throw me to him, he said: how in the hell did you know I was going to do that?. I really dont know how I knew it, I just did. This happens quite a bit when sparring as well.


----------



## Paul Genge (Dec 13, 2004)

It is unfortunate no matter what you or your instructor try to tell you you will never really trust that you can survive a fight until you have done it.  If possible try to find an instructor or style that has some pedigree in something other than sport based competition.

There are plenty of styles out there.  Some are reasonably new spin offs of older ideas others have a little longer pedigree.  The choice is yours.  If you don't feel you are getting the real deal trust your instincts and look around for does.

Styles of a millitary nature such as Krav Maga and Systema are very effective due to them having been field tested in extreme enviroments.  The unfortunate thing is that like with all martial arts you have to check out what the teacher can do and not just attend the class due to the reputation of the art.  There are people out there in both arts that not only have no real experience themselves, but have never trained with someone who has.  This would be like teaching someone else to drive when you have only learned to back the car off the drive yourself.

Don't let yourself be fooled by people who tell you that all traditional styles do not work.  They often will work in the hands of a person prepared to and skilled in using them.  Unfortunately because the principles they use often start from some sort of ready position or stance they are disadvantaged.  The reason being that they require the exponent to decide to get in position ready to fight prior to the physical side starting.  Often due to nerves or the desire not to look silly they leave it too late and get jumped.

The reason that I talk with such confidence about Systema is because I use my skills regularly as part of my profession.  It used to be that most martial arts instructors had practical experience.  This is no longer the case.  So take your time and find the right style and teacher for you.

Paul Genge
http://www.russianmartialart.org.uk


----------



## RRouuselot (Dec 13, 2004)

Paul Genge said:
			
		

> It is unfortunate no matter what you or your instructor try to tell you you will never really trust that you can survive a fight until you have done it.
> 
> 1)If possible try to find an instructor or style that has some pedigree in something other than sport based competition.
> 
> ...


 


    1)I am just trying to figure out what that might be..bar brawling perhaps?

 2)Sorry to be blunt but Krav Maga is crap. Unfortunately it is one of those arts that caught the eye of some Hollywood types and became the in thing for a while. My friend was a Krav Maga instructor in the Israeli Army and he thought it was crap as well. He demonstrated a lot of it to me and on me. It didnt seem as useful as the U S Marine Corps. Combatives that I have also seen and felt first hand.


----------



## The Kai (Dec 13, 2004)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> 2)Sorry to be blunt but Krav Maga is crap. Unfortunately it is one of those arts that caught the eye of some Hollywood types and became the in thing for a while. My friend was a Krav Maga instructor in the Israeli Army and he thought it was crap as well. He demonstrated a lot of it to me and on me. It didnt seem as useful as the U S Marine Corps. Combatives that I have also seen and felt first hand.


Don't pick on the latest trend pushed by martial arts magazines.  Don't you know that Krav maga, and all the other "r" bsd are going to be the latest saving grace of the martial arts
Todd


----------



## RRouuselot (Dec 13, 2004)

The Kai said:
			
		

> Don't pick on the latest trend pushed by martial arts magazines. Don't you know that Krav maga, and all the other "r" bsd are going to be the latest saving grace of the martial arts
> Todd


 Oh that's right. I forgot.


----------



## ghostdog2 (Dec 13, 2004)

Maybe the real question is not how effective you will be with your MA training, but rather how effective would you be without it?
MA training, hopefully, will give you a certain self confidence and at least the rudiments of a planned response should you have to defend yourself. So, it seems to me, you are better off and more likely to perform better than you would if you were untrained.
Does this mean that the science teacher can beat up the football coach? Maybe not. Bigger, stronger, faster still means something.


----------

